# 330iZHPvs G35 Coupe



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Ryan330i said:


>


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

*I've seen the light*

I've seen the light, I take it ALL back.

Because the Japanese Army, like most armies in history, committed atrocities, despite the fact that you were not even born and were not directly affected in any fashion, those events justify your use of racist epitaphs toward Japanese.

It all makes sense to me know. WHAT WAS I THINKING? :rofl:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

kurichan said:


> You are a racist bigot who obviously has a chip on his shoulder. Some Japanese girl must have broken your fragile heart.


Chill dude, you're making a fool of yourself.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> Chill dude, you're making a fool of yourself.


Call me a fool if you will.

I'll take being called a fool by a racist over BEING a racist who actually makes excuses for racism any day.

You are the first I've met that will go as far as making excuses for racism. I hope you're the last.


----------



## shanters (Jun 24, 2004)

*?*

what is this forum about?


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

We got off track and the moderator hasn't stepped in yet. Sorry


----------



## grimreapa (Jul 5, 2004)

Lets keep it to Bmw related points, I obviously made a wrong comment and have appoligized. So now which is faster in the 0-60 the g35 coupe or a stock 330ci?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

grimreapa said:


> Lets keep it to Bmw related points, I obviously made a wrong comment and have appoligized. So now which is faster in the 0-60 the g35 coupe or a stock 330ci?


G35c almost beat an M3 in the Best Motoring track video, so it's definitely a faster track car than a 330. But as much as I love the look of the G35, I'd still take a 330Ci ZHP - it sounds better for one thing.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> G35c almost beat an M3 in the Best Motoring track video, so it's definitely a faster track car than a 330. But as much as I love the look of the G35, I'd still take a 330Ci ZHP - it sounds better for one thing.


Were they stock?


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

*BM? more like BS to me...*



Dawg90 said:


> G35c almost beat an M3 in the Best Motoring track video, so it's definitely a faster track car than a 330.


I apologize for the rough language, but BM videos seem like a lot of BS to me... I subscribe to the view that their driver's skill are all over the board and that they have their own agendas. I've seen a video where a 350Z beat an Rx-8 and an M3 over a technical, but not necessarily tight, track. Now I could maybe accept the 350z being faster than an M3 in certain conditions, there is NO WAY the RX-8 would be, not unless you're Aut-x-ing.

I also got the distinct impression that the M3 driver wasn't really pushing it, from the cockpit videos. I just got the general feel of an advertising session, not a teeth-and-nails fight to the finish. :dunno: Could be wrong, but I stopped watching those videos.

I would be VERY interested in seeing a 350z or G35 at the track. Maybe I can convince a co-worker with a Z to show up for the October track event at the new Shenandoah Circuit at Summit Point.

Does anybody have the N-ring time for a stock Z car?

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

adc said:


> I apologize for the rough language, but BM videos seem like a lot of BS to me... I subscribe to the view that their driver's skill are all over the board and that they have their own agendas. I've seen a video where a 350Z beat an Rx-8 and an M3 over a technical, but not necessarily tight, track. Now I could maybe accept the 350z being faster than an M3 in certain conditions, there is NO WAY the RX-8 would be, not unless you're Aut-x-ing.
> 
> I also got the distinct impression that the M3 driver wasn't really pushing it, from the cockpit videos. I just got the general feel of an advertising session, not a teeth-and-nails fight to the finish. :dunno: Could be wrong, but I stopped watching those videos.
> 
> ...


Now this is getting interesting! Let me start by saying that I LOVE my ZHP and that the handling is head and shoulders above most cars. I love the feel and stability.

But that being said, I also have a WRX and the ZHP isn't even close in the handling department. The WRX is TOTALLY tossable. The ZHP feels heavy in comparison. I've driven quite a few e46 M3's too. They're a kick, BUT they feel heavy too.

Could it be that the e46, while FABULOUS, isn't quite the handler we'd like to believe?


----------



## MicahO (Apr 19, 2004)

kurichan said:


> Now this is getting interesting! Let me start by saying that I LOVE my ZHP and that the handling is head and shoulders above most cars. I love the feel and stability.
> 
> But that being said, I also have a WRX and the ZHP isn't even close in the handling department. The WRX it TOTALLY tossable. The ZHP feels heavy in comparison. I've driven quite a few e46 M3's too. They're a kick, BUT they feel heavy too.
> 
> Could it be that the e46, while FABULOUS, isn't quite the handler we'd like to believe?


I find it funny to hear that the ZHP feels heavy compared to the WRX - I mean, it does make sense, just from a physical mass point of view.

But I drove a new G35 Coupe 6MT about 2 months back - my wife's best friend's new car. That sucker felt positively PONDEROUS, and doesn't weigh considerably more than the ZHP sedan. I thought it may have been the dealer tire pressures, but they were all around 33-35 lbs, and my car was similarly set at the time - 35/36. Fast, yes. Quick off the line, definitely - it's a great motor. But getting back into the ZHP? I felt like I climbed down off the bodybuilder-chick and jumped into bed with a gymnast.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

kurichan said:


> But that being said, I also have a WRX and the ZHP isn't even close in the handling department. The WRX is TOTALLY tossable. The ZHP feels heavy in comparison.


Your WRX is modified - lowered. Stock, it's not that great of a handler at all, compared to the ZHP. I test drove one a year ago and came away thoroughly unimpressed - while it had excellent turn-in, it had significant more body roll and dive than the E36 M3 I was looking to replace at the time. And the brakes were nothing to write home about either...

Change the suspension on the ZHP and it will likely handle better than your WRX. Weight difference is not that significant if I recall correctly...

An E46 M3 was significantly faster than my ZHP at all points at the track. Make of that what you will, but in my book that makes it a great handling car...

adc
03 330 ZHP


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

adc said:


> I apologize for the rough language, but BM videos seem like a lot of BS to me... I subscribe to the view that their driver's skill are all over the board and that they have their own agendas. I've seen a video where a 350Z beat an Rx-8 and an M3 over a technical, but not necessarily tight, track. Now I could maybe accept the 350z being faster than an M3 in certain conditions, there is NO WAY the RX-8 would be, not unless you're Aut-x-ing.
> 
> I also got the distinct impression that the M3 driver wasn't really pushing it, from the cockpit videos. I just got the general feel of an advertising session, not a teeth-and-nails fight to the finish. :dunno: Could be wrong, but I stopped watching those videos.
> 
> ...


I've watched a ton of those videos, and sometimes one of the drivers will say "I'm staying back so the camera can watch the Z" or something. In fact he said that in the G35coupe vs M3 video. The M3 started in 4th (they start by inverse power to weight), and he hung out back there for a while to video the G35, and said so. Then he passed them later. In other videos, the cars are not stock, and they tell you that. You have to understand Japanese so you can hear what they say about the situation.

I love BMWs, and I also like japanese cars, and as kurichan can tell you, I'm no huge fan of the Japanese or anything - but I find those videos to be unbiased - as much as is possible when you have 6 highly competitive drivers. I think BMW fans just don't understand that BMWs are not really fast track cars, so BM makes them upset. A much higher percentage of Japanese people track their cars, and Japanese sports car reflect that.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

kurichan said:


> But that being said, I also have a WRX and the ZHP isn't even close in the handling department. The WRX is TOTALLY tossable. The ZHP feels heavy in comparison. I've driven quite a few e46 M3's too. They're a kick, BUT they feel heavy too.


I think we are confusing tossable, fun handling with speed in the corners. Miatas are tossable and fun, but on a track a ZHP might be faster in the corners, with more grip and a more capable suspension. I think BMW has focused on smooth, easy handling with the E46, losing some fun and tossability in the process. It's faster in the corners but less fun than the E36.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

adc said:


> Your WRX is modified - lowered. Stock, it's not that great of a handler at all, compared to the ZHP. I test drove one a year ago and came away thoroughly unimpressed - while it had excellent turn-in, it had significant more body roll and dive than the E36 M3 I was looking to replace at the time. And the brakes were nothing to write home about either...
> 
> Change the suspension on the ZHP and it will likely handle better than your WRX. Weight difference is not that significant if I recall correctly...
> 
> ...


yeah I agree, stock wrx sucks, understeers and has massive body lean. But is also a WRC wannabe and has decent suspension travel so I dont think it is a good comparision with a E36 m3. My is modified too so handling is a lot better then stock nowadays.

Anyhow I switch between our wagon and wrx alot and the wagon does feel significantly heavier(but better built,quieter,nice ride  ). Wrx stock is 3085lbs, wagon is 3362 so there is a 300 pound difference(ZHP is a little big lighter I think).

~~~~~~~~~~~~

I test drove a G35 coupe before buying my WRX. It was a nice car, felt sporty to me but is is pretty heavy 3400ish pounds. Might of bought it instead I was single since it a darn good looking coupe to me :bigpimp:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Jeff_DML said:


> yeah I agree, stock wrx sucks, understeers and has massive body lean. But is also a WRC wannabe and has decent suspension travel so I dont think it is a good comparision with a E36 m3. My is modified too so handling is a lot better then stock nowadays.


Yep -- it's built with WRC like suspension travel and also to make room for the smokin' STi in the market. I put a grand total of $198 into my suspension and it handles like a dream.

But remember this: the ZHP is a MODIFIED 330, so I think my comparo was fair.

Combining the AWD, the suspension dynamics and Subaru's years in WRC results in a great handling car as long as you just lower it a smidge. It certainly beats my ZHP (a lowered, tightened 330!).

But as I have said repeatedly, I'll take refinement (as Dawg said, smooth) over the raw edge of the WRX at this point in my life. But that doesn't change the fact that the ZHP doesn't handle as well (my opinion from my actual EXPERIENCE driving both cars), including speed in corners.

I wish I could test my theory... In the end, anything we say here is opinion or conjecture unless we get a good driver to compare both cars at high speeds.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I think we are confusing tossable, fun handling with speed in the corners. Miatas are tossable and fun, but on a track a ZHP might be faster in the corners, with more grip and a more capable suspension. I think BMW has focused on smooth, easy handling with the E46, losing some fun and tossability in the process. It's faster in the corners but less fun than the E36.


On what do you base your opinion Dawg? After driving both, I'm pretty certain the WRX (with 1" lower springs like my car) would spank the ZHP through the twisties.


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Dawg90 said:


> I think BMW fans just don't understand that BMWs are not really fast track cars


We agree on something! :thumbup:


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

adc said:


> And the brakes were nothing to write home about either...


They certainly are something to write home about...

It would go something like this:

Dear Mom,

The brakes on my WRX are so bad, they scare me. After I put on wide 17"s braking distance improved radically, but the brakes still don't modulate well, especially over rough patches.

Love,

Your son.

The brakes are the WRX's weakest point by far.


----------

